# Hi, from Portland, Or USA



## Songwritersoul (Nov 26, 2017)

Hi everyone,

Just ran across this forum recently and am hoping to use it as a great learning resource as I embark on a mission to learn more about film score and basic composition for an orchestra. I'm a full-time UPS driver and work on my love of music in my spare time. I finished my first full album, which was a bucket list collection of old songs I'd written, in 2015 and am looking forward to learning how to competently use more electronic sounds from VI's in my new productions. I also have an upcoming opportunity to do my first film score for a horror movie so I have much to learn and absorb. My album made use of quite a few VI's, but it's mostly a guitar rock album. If you're bored and want to check it out, it's here: http://stevenwhitaker.rocks/

cheers,
Steve


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Nov 27, 2017)

Nice guitar sounds...welcome to the forum!


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Nov 27, 2017)

Howdy Steve, 
Where in Portland? I use to live at McCormick Pier, off of NW Front, now NW Naito Avenue, while I was at Portland State.

Cheers and welcome aboard,

Carlos


----------



## Dan Drebing (Nov 27, 2017)

Hello from a fellow Portlander, Steve!

Good luck on the upcoming project


----------



## synergy543 (Nov 27, 2017)

Very impressive album work! You certainly came to the right forum to learn about film scoring.

Welcome to the forum from a Corvallis member.


----------



## KerrySmith (Nov 27, 2017)

Welcome neighbor!


----------



## Songwritersoul (Nov 27, 2017)

Craig Sharmat said:


> Nice guitar sounds...welcome to the forum!


Thank you for checking out my music. All the guitars on that album were recorded direct using the Kemper Profiler. Best piece of gear I've ever bought.


----------



## Songwritersoul (Nov 27, 2017)

C.R. Rivera said:


> Howdy Steve,
> Where in Portland? I use to live at McCormick Pier, off of NW Front, now NW Naito Avenue, while I was at Portland State.
> 
> Cheers and welcome aboard,
> ...


Hi Carlos,
I live in Tualatin. I lived in SW Portland for years, but moved to Tualatin to be close to my work. I went to PSU too...for a while.


----------



## Songwritersoul (Nov 27, 2017)

synergy543 said:


> Very impressive album work! You certainly came to the right forum to learn about film scoring.
> 
> Welcome to the forum from a Corvallis member.


Thanks for checking out some of my music. I really want to focus on using a lot more electronic elements in my music now as well as learn a ton about film scoring and basic orchestral composition. Nice to know there's a resource like this place to help noobs like me. I've had Omnisphere for years now and I'm still trying to wrap my head around it. Thanks for the welcoming everyone.


----------



## Kent (Nov 27, 2017)

Well, which is it? Portland, or USA?


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Nov 28, 2017)

kmaster said:


> Well, which is it? Portland, or USA?


Both! ")


----------



## D Halgren (Nov 28, 2017)

kmaster said:


> Well, which is it? Portland, or USA?


Oh, now I get it


----------

